# Need ICD-9 for chronic immunosuppression post kidney transplant



## maieralea

I am looking for a ICD-9 code for chronic immunosuppression status post kidney transplant, does anybody have any ideas?

thanks,
maiera


----------



## jenprz

996.81 complication of transplant + 279.3 unspecified immune deficiency or 279.8 other specified disorders of immune mechanism. You would not need the V-code for kidney transplant because that is already specified in the complication code. Thats the best I can think of, hope that helps!


----------



## maieralea

Thank you very much for your help!

We appreciate it!

maiera


----------



## phklein

Being chronically immunosuppressed is inherent to being a transplant recipient; it is not a unique "complication", though it certainly causes complications.

What is your scenerio for needing that specific code?  The V code V58.65 (long-term/current use of steroids - ex. prednisone) used in conjunction w/transplant V code is often used for medical necessity for bone density scan for example.  There is also V58.69, long-term/current use of other medications. 

I don't agree w/ using 996.81 as that is for transplant failure or rejection.

For full disclosure, I am a kidney tx recipient since 1995.  Please feel free to msg me back if you want to discuss this more.


----------



## karengoddard

You could also add the V5883 with the V5861-V5869 which is theraputic drug monitor.


----------



## ASH527

What about using these V58.44, V58.83 and V42.0 these are for chronic immunosuppression drugs/monitoring


----------



## Nkeith

*Immunocompromised state due to medication*

There is a AHA Coding Clinic  1992 Third Issue  with title above that states 
"Question:

Should immunocompromised state due to medications be coded separately when it occurs with cancer, AIDS, and other immune system diseases if the physician lists it as a diagnosis?

No, do not assign a code for the immunocompromised state. Code 279.9, Unspecified disorder of immune mechanism, should only be assigned if the underlying cause has not been identified. An immunocompromised state due to the administration of cancer chemotherapeutic drugs or immunosuppressant drugs used in patients who have received transplanted organs is an expected result of the administration and should not be coded."

So does that mean you code the V07.2 Need for Prophylactic immunotherapy?


----------



## C4VETTE

*Immunocompromised*

V87.46 Personal history of immunosuppression therapy can work too. I found this when looking for an appropriate code to accompany a PPD placement for a pt with Chrons disease receiving chemo meds.
Bernadette


----------

